# Ontario Award for Paramedic Bravery Act



## mariomike (3 Jun 2011)

June 1, 2011 
"Honouring Men And Women Who Save Lives:
McGuinty Government To Create Award For Paramedic Bravery:
Ontario is creating an award to honour paramedics who have performed an act of exceptional bravery.
The Ontario Award for Paramedic Bravery will be presented annually in cases where an Ontario paramedic has clearly demonstrated bravery in the course of his or her job or while off duty.
Paramedics play a critical role in saving lives and protecting our families - often putting their own lives at risk to protect the lives of others. Over 7,000 paramedics across the province work in uncontrolled settings where life threatening emergencies occur at any time of day or night.
Ontario's 60 certified land ambulance services currently respond to some  1.5 million calls annually *
Paramedics undertake rigorous pre-service training through a two year college or university based training program, and are regulated by the Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care.
"Paramedics go above and beyond in the service of others every day across Ontario. They are key players in our first line of response along with police and firefighters - saving lives and protecting Ontario families. This award will recognize those paramedics who display extraordinary courage."
– Dr. Eric Hoskins
Minister of Citizenship and Immigration
http://news.ontario.ca/mci/en/2011/06/honouring-men-and-women-who-save-lives.html

This will replace the Dr. Norman McNally Award for Paramedic Bravery ( Ontario ) established in 1976:
https://emsontario.ca/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=108:the-nh-mcnally-award-of-bravery&Itemid=90

Toronto Paramedics will not be affected, as their municipal awards system was established in 1975.

* I think the challenge for the new system will be the same as it has been for the past 35 years. A staggering volume of emergency calls to review, very few of which are ever witnessed by a supervisor. 

Bill 115, Ontario Award for Paramedic Bravery Act, 2010:
http://www.ontla.on.ca/web/bills/bills_detail.do?locale=en&Intranet&BillID=2413


----------



## X Royal (3 Jun 2011)

Although I agree many paramedics are deserving of bravery awards why create an Ontario and/or paramedic specific award?
Why not just nominate them for the current awards available under the Canadian Honours System?


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2011)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Although I agree many paramedics are deserving of bravery awards why create an Ontario and/or paramedic specific award?
> Why not just nominate them for the current awards available under the Canadian Honours System?



They have been doing it that way for 35 years. *
So do police and fire. 

"The Ontario Medal for Police Bravery was created in 1975:
http://news.ontario.ca/mcscs/en/2010/11/the-ontario-medal-for-police-bravery-2.html

"The Ontario Medal for Firefighter Bravery was created in 1976:
http://news.ontario.ca/mcscs/en/2010/11/backgrounder-the-ontario-medal-for-firefighter-bravery.html

* I have heard of Ontario Paramedics from outside of Toronto written up for the award from Ottawa in recent years for nominations involving allied services. I think the old Ontario paramedic award ( 1976 ) had become almost obsolete. Toronto has always done theirs at the municipal level. At least since 1975. 

I have read on here of police receiving medals from both Ottawa ( S.C. and M.B. ) and another from Queen's Park:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/96846/post-985019.html#msg985019


----------



## X Royal (4 Jun 2011)

The problem with either city or provincial awards is that in most cases they are not recognized under the Canadian Honours System and as such are not worn on uniforms that follow federal standards.
As an example if a reservist was also a paramedic and was awarded this bravery medal he/she would now have to have two medal sets as, those for his paramedic uniform would differ from those worn on the military uniform.
This already occurs now with police that receive the Ontario Police Long Service Medal, where if they have the Federal Police Long Service Medal than both medal sets worn would be the same.
I suspect this also happens with firefighters.


----------



## medicineman (4 Jun 2011)

I'm only speculating here, but I'm willing to bet that the grey area of courage/valour above and beyond likely have different vetting required for the provincial vs national level awards - the national level awards have often a long investigative process involved.  I've seen people nominated even for St John Ambulance awards for lifesaving and or courage that took almost a year to go through the investigative processes, and they were publicly documented incidents that had gone through police investigation as well before our folks came along.  This is a way to recognise people for some actions that likely would not get a mention in Rideau Hall.  

 :2c:

MM


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm only speculating here, but I'm willing to bet that the grey area of courage/valour above and beyond likely have different vetting required for the provincial vs national level awards - the national level awards have often a long investigative process involved.



AEMCA's ( provincial paramedics ) are held to a higher standard than Good Samaritans, or St. John's Ambulance volunteers etc ( national ).  A paramedic's ( same as police and fire ) right to refuse unsafe work is very limited.
Likewise, AEMCAs ( provincial ) and their ambulance service, are held to a higher standard of liability if/when something goes wrong. Unless grossly negligent, Good Samaritans ( national ) are protected from liability.
The subject only came up once, in my experience. About five years ago, t/The Royal Canadian Mint released a quarter commemorating "Canada’s everyday heroes". About the spirit of responding to strangers who need help. Like paramedics do for a living.
They had a TV commercial depicting a car accident showing citizens, paramedics, police officers and firefighters helping the victims. But, what stood out to us was two firefighters wheeling and loading the stretcher patient into the ambulance, while a single paramedic followed behind, making a victim walk. If that had shown for real on the six o'clock news, there would have been some vetting for sure.
A small detail perhaps, but it made some of us wonder about the qualifications of these experts. If they understood how relentlessly busy it is for cops, firemen and paramedics in Toronto. I agree with the way the Province of Ontario has been doing it for the last 35 years. Emergency services professionals should be judged only by their peers on the job because they are held to higher standards than Good Samaritans. If they screw up, they certainly will be.


----------



## Davionn (6 Jun 2011)

X Royal said:
			
		

> The problem with either city or provincial awards is that in most cases they are not recognized under the Canadian Honours System and as such are not worn on uniforms that follow federal standards.
> As an example if a reservist was also a paramedic and was awarded this bravery medal he/she would now have to have two medal sets as, those for his paramedic uniform would differ from those worn on the military uniform.
> This already occurs now with police that receive the Ontario Police Long Service Medal, where if they have the Federal Police Long Service Medal than both medal sets worn would be the same.
> I suspect this also happens with firefighters.



Here is a link to the official order of precedence.  Notice that provincial awards are included, but only near the end:

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=71

The Ontario Police and Firefighters' bravery medals are included, and I think it likely that the Paramedic version will join them.


Davionn

(edited for typo)


----------



## bkrauter (21 Jun 2011)

Hello everyone,

I want to thank all of you for the posts. I am the person who initially brought this forward back in 2007 to my local MPP's and MP's. You can go to http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=154889557900990 to read the history of this award. In reading the posts, you brin alot to light about the paramedic profession and the lack of respect or education that the public has. This was the intent of my movement, to bring the paramedic profession to the forefront. I am not a new comer to the profession, started back in 1982. I seen alot of cases where the paramedic "walks" behind the other emergency services. I am not throwing mud on any service, as we all have tough jobs to do but the following is an example of such disregard to be recognized. It was a cold January morning and a ambulance was called for a house fire. Fire department was on scene and searching the residence. The paramedics were summoned to a window, smoke and heat billowing from it. From inside ,a firefighter handed a 2 year old boy through the window to the arms of a paramedic. the child had no vital signs present. They worked feverishly for the 25 minute ride to the hospital. Enroute the got a pulse back and by the time they arrived the ED, the child was breathing again. 
Six months had passed and the local paper had a story, front page, pictures ablaze of red trucks and helmets. The story depicted the above with aminor variance. No  mention of the paramedics, ambulance or treated given, just simply, firefighters save a life. To add insult to injury, the fire crew, all 6 of them, received firefighter medals of bravery from the GG. 
On another note, during a paramedic line of duty death I attended, not one provincial or federal political party attended to show support or recognition to the family. But, an emergency service worker dies of natural causes, in a large metropolitan area and there is a parade and all the political parties are abound. 
I do not have sour grapes but I guess I am envious. Envious of the power and might of my other cousins that they can bring so much attention to themselves. Good for them. This award is just on piece of the recognition puzzle. I was in attendance in the legislature, this year and in 2009. it was proud moment for me to hear the comments and gratitude of the members, public and gallery. I just hope that this award moves across the country so other provincial paramedics can obtain the same status and eventually we will have a federal Paramedic Bravery Medal to that it can be displayed on any uniform!

Thank you for the vent and I am open to comments


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2011)

The new medal will be appreciated by current Ontario Paramedics, and young people in Ontario studying towards the profession. 

I attended the funeral of a retired colleague back in February. Among the old photos etc there was a handwritten letter. In my opinion, they are better than medals. Because the job isn't about being a hero, it's about helping people:

"Dear Mr. XXXXXX:
I really don't know you personally, but you are probably the person that had the most impact on my life. You saved it. If it weren't for you, I would not have been able to make it to my 3rd birthday.  
I am now sixteen years old and enjoying high-school, good friends and family. I want to say thank-you for letting me experience life. 
I am grateful that I had this opportunity to meet you and say thank-you. 
Yours truly,
XXXXX XXXXXX"

Paramedics already receive the Exemplary Service Medal from the GG, and medals from the City of Toronto. They go in your locker, and are seldom worn. The ribbons sometimes are. I have seen enamel ribbons worn on operations.

These are worn instead ( pic below ), sewn onto the lower left sleeve of operational jackets.

Toronto employs 3100 Firefighters versus 850 Paramedics. The numbers may explain some things.

Regarding big cities having their own honours and awards for their emergency services, that has long been the case in Toronto, and is typical in American cities.

New York City Fire and EMS:
http://thechiefleader.com/news/news_of_the_week/article_06a78924-9370-11e0-99f7-0019bb30f31a.html
http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/events/2011/060811a.shtml
"The top medal of the Emergency Medical Service - the Christopher Prescott Medal - went to EMTs Kyle Barbaria (Station 26) and Edward Rodriguez (Station 20). On Oct. 28, 2010, the pair, who barely knew each other at the time, subdued a patient in St. Barnabas Hospital's Emergency Room who had gotten hold of a police officer's gun." 

LAPD:
http://www.latimes.com/media/photo/2010-05/53871000.jpg


----------

